# FOR SALE - Porsche Calliper Kit 986.351.421



## GTIED25 (Feb 7, 2016)

Im selling the Porsche Calliper Kit for $750, Im open for any offers so please feel free. This is the full kit and has everything you'll need for the conversion of MK4 GTI 1.8t 288mm Hub. 

The kit includes the following:

1) Porsche Front Calliper x2 Part Number 986.351.421 & 986.351.422 (Refurbished New Seals, Powdercoated in Bronze Gold)

2) Brake pad retaining Pin and clip (Brand New)

3) Pair of Brake Pads (Brand New)

4) HEL Custom Front Brake Lines x2 (Brand New)

5) Brake Pad Dampers x4 (Brand New)

6) 312mm Brake Discs x2 (Brand New)

7) Creations Motorsport Calliper Adaptors x2 (288mm Hub to 312mm Porsche Callipers) (Brand New)

Basically its the full kit, I bought it for my MK4 but it got totalled before I could do this, I knew its was a matter of time them stock brakes would fail me with a GT28. Hence the reason I bought these. Hopefully someone with a MK4 in one piece could put this brilliant kit to use.

*Bear in mind this fits other cars too! if you have a stock 288mm setup already, this is a straight bolt on swap!*

*Theres also a guide on how to fit these on the following link:* http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topi...ke-kit-porsche-brembo-4-pot-callipers-on-vrs/

*I am open to offers so give your best shot and I may consider!*


----------



## MattMan808 (Mar 26, 2003)

Still available?


----------



## GTIED25 (Feb 7, 2016)

yes its still available


----------



## GTIED25 (Feb 7, 2016)

apologies for the long reply, if your interested pm me.


----------



## yjal (Apr 24, 2020)

hi.
am newbie...
still available?
will it fit into a skoda superb.

cheers


----------

